# Power up or Move On?



## Bash Rip Rock (Sep 2, 2018)

Hey Gang,
I had my first experience with my Craftsman 23" 5hp Tecumseh 10" Impeller this winter. Everyone warned me it would be way underpowered. You all were correct. The snowblower worked fine considering I got it for nothing and put on a new belt, pulley, muffler, carburetor and traded out the old hardware for SS. 
Our first snow here in central Ohio was the typical light fluffy kind. The blower worked great. The next several snowfalls were the wet heavy kind. In 4 inches of this stuff, it took me forever to get the job done. But I was able to finish the season. No breakdowns of any kind other than breaking the top of the spout of with a chunk of ice. As I put it away I noticed I was leaking some oil from the head gasket area.
We are moving in about a month. Approximately 30 miles to the southeast of my current location. We will be up on top of a hill. This house has a lot more driveway and a lot more sidewalks. Talking with neighbors I have found out we will not receive snow removal. The Township I guess has decided that it isn't that important to remove the snow. 
I am in a position to purchase any snowblower I want BRAND NEW. Yes, the wife has given me permission. So should I try to repower the old Craftsman around 1989 Vintage or buy something new? If I go new, what in the world do I get? I'm sure I have just opened Pandora's Box with my request. So, I will be inundated with suggestions or no responses at all. 
Thanks again for all the help last fall. You guys got me up and running. Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

put an impeller kit on the craftsman and keep it as a back up machine if you have room to store it. as for what to buy i'll leave that up to you


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

now is the best time to get yourself a good used Ariens 28 inch or Toro. pocketbook wise.

otherwise get a tracked Honda HS928 used. 

new probably an Ariens .


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

while i love the 5/23 craftsman that is at my sister place they are under powered and a bit on the small side. if you got permission to get a new machine may be best to just go new and maybe keep the craftsman as a backup. so far i have been pretty happy with my 26" machine. it is about the perfect size for me and my driveway. i found the 30" machine too big and clumsy and hard to squeeze between vehicles.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have to agree with getting newer anyway, I have a 27” and feel a 30” is a little clumsy but that all depends on the driveway and storage space, Now is a good time to find a newer but used machine but brand new you’ll be hard pressed to find them being sold at all in most areas.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Bash Rip Rock said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> We are moving in about a month. Approximately 30 miles to the southeast of my current location. We will be up on top of a hill. This house has a lot more driveway and a lot more sidewalks. Talking with neighbors I have found out we will not receive snow removal. The Township I guess has decided that it isn't that important to remove the snow.
> I am in a position to purchase any snowblower I want BRAND NEW. Yes, the wife has given me permission. So should I try to repower the old Craftsman around 1989 Vintage or buy something new? If I go new, what in the world do I get? I'm sure I have just opened Pandora's Box with my request. So, I will be inundated with suggestions or no responses at all.
> Thanks again for all the help last fall. You guys got me up and running. Any thoughts will be appreciated.


.

Since you will be moving to a new home where the town does not clear snow, and to really endear yourself to your new neighbours, how about one of these. 

You probably don't want a new one, a bit pricey but if you got the spare cash, why not. There are however lots of used ones around


----------

